# Dirty Fur - help!



## RaveMoon (Sep 10, 2011)

I recently acquired 3 Tans, two does and a buck. The buck is absolutely gorgeous, and I am really looking forward to showing him next Saturday, but I'm concerned about a spot on his whole right hip. It would appear that somehow(I have no idea how he managed to do this) he got urine all over himself, and I'm really wondering what the best way to get this off of him? I've tried getting him wet with a spritzer and running my hands through it, but it really doesn't seem to be helping, and I'm concerned that the urine is going to start affecting the quality of his fur on that side. 

What is the best way of getting this off? Should I just give him a bath, or are there rabbit-safe wet wipes that I can use to help get this off of him? 

I would be SO appreciative of any help that you guys can give me!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 10, 2011)

With him being a buck, it's a natural thing for them to pee on themselves. He will start peeing on his face, legs, and anything else that he can pee on. Not sure of what will get that out though.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 10, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> With him being a buck, it's a natural thing for them to pee on themselves. He will start peeing on his face, legs, and anything else that he can pee on. Not sure of what will get that out though.


*Sigh* Males! 

I've really gotta figure something out pretty quick here. I doubt the judges would be too pleased with a "peepee stickyfur"(as my mother so graciously put it) on him.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 10, 2011)

Right? I love how your mother put it, that's great.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 10, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Right? I love how your mother put it, that's great.


Hilarious, huh? Unfortunately, her description of it is 100% accurate. It IS a sticky, wet mess, and it's beginning to smell something awful! Maybe I will try getting some of those puppy/kitty wet wipes tomorrow. Hopefully it won't hurt him, or his fur.


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

RaveMoon said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know tractor supply has small animal bath wipes , not sure if it would help with the pee though .  And it safe for them and their fur


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 10, 2011)

bluemini said:
			
		

> RaveMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll check there tomorrow. I'm really REALLY hoping that something like this will work. Would literally dipping his hindquarters in water and scrubbing gently help, or would that harm his fur? I'd like to obviously remove the pee, but also keep the fur nice and soft. Doubt I'll be able to have it both ways though...


----------



## bluemini (Sep 10, 2011)

RaveMoon said:
			
		

> bluemini said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have always been told to never get a rabbit wet . Maybe use a damp cloth and a tiny bit of small animal shampoo if you are desperate to get it off . Which Tractor Supply also has, well mine has it anyways , petsmart would also if you have one close by but I dont  .   I wouldnt put him the  in the water though but thats just me .   It would probley cause some stress and i know some freak out like that  . Maybe someone with more info on this will comment, hope I helped a little


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 11, 2011)

I just had to bathe a doe I got that was really stained from being transported in a carrier too long. I put her in the tub with a couple inches of warm water and just rinsed the dirty parts. No shampoo or soap if you show. I have been told that is a DQ. I don't show, so I cannot tell you if that is true or not, just what I have heard. Also,  I have heard to use dry cornstarch on dirty, stained fur, but have not tried it. I ended up trimming all the stained fur from my rabbit, but I breed for meat and pet and it is not a big deal to me.

Shannon


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas, I will try the cornstarch, and if that doesn't work then perhaps I'll have to use a bit of bunny shampoo just on those areas. 

I think that I'd be safe to shampoo him a week before the show. Otherwise, he wouldn't be able to compete. Now, if I were putting something on him to make his fur softer/glossier, then I would see that as a big problem. I just really don't want him to get DQ, and on top of that I wouldn't want to see him get an infection or have his skin be irritated from the urine. He's such a sweet guy!


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 12, 2011)

I use an animal-bath wipe and a fine-tooth comb.  Wipe and comb, wipe and comb.  I use cornstarch and alcohol on dry old stains.  

I don't know if shampoo would be considered foreign substance, but I kinda think not, because Guinea Pig breeders use it all the time and they go by the same rules as rabbit breeders.  (But on that note, I've seen a rabbit that was given a full bath and it looked terrrrible.  Really destroyed the natural properties of the coat.)  I really don't know what qualifies as foreign substance.  I read something on the Nature Trail website today that surprised me about it:

"Anti-Static Spray - Sure, it's a grooming aid, too, but it deserves it's own mention. I was a little wary about using it in the beginning - I'm such a rule follower and I was afraid it was a foreign substance. But when I was at the Judge's Academy, I asked Glen Carr about it and was told it was okay to use. It really doesn't do anything that water won't do, it's just that it lasts longer. It's especially helpful on longish fur and during the dry winter months. I purchased mine from Pandora Allen of Fox Allen Farms. It's called Winner's Edge."


Just in case you don't know, Glen Carr is a highly respected judge and was the secretary of the ARBA for at least 20 years.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 13, 2011)

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> *I use an animal-bath wipe and a fine-tooth comb.  Wipe and comb, wipe and comb.  I use cornstarch and alcohol on dry old stains.  *
> 
> I don't know if shampoo would be considered foreign substance, but I kinda think not, because Guinea Pig breeders use it all the time and they go by the same rules as rabbit breeders.  *(But on that note, I've seen a rabbit that was given a full bath and it looked terrrrible.  Really destroyed the natural properties of the coat.)*  I really don't know what qualifies as foreign substance.  I read something on the Nature Trail website today that surprised me about it:
> 
> ...


x2! Great advice!  Do you raise cals or NZs?
I don't think shampoo, especially baby shampoo, would be considered a foreign substance as the only thing it would really do is get the pee out and not actually enhance the coat, but I wouldn't give a rabbit a bath for something that only requires spot cleaning. I've used baby wipes, those animal bath wipes, with much success. The comb will help loosen up the peed on fur. It may help to get a little spray bottle and mist the spot a few times so it's a little damp. Might help loosen up some of the gunk.
Good luck!


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

I took your advice and used some corn starch, and it looks SO much better. Not completely perfect, so I may have to do it again, but it looks MUCH better than it did before. Now I don't think people will whisper and say "what the heck did she bring that scruffy thing for?" hehe 

I may have to look into that anti-static spray. Would it work well on the Tans, or is it only really necessary for longer haired breeds?


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 14, 2011)

Um... I'm thinking the poster above "For the love of goats" was thinking of BUCK GOATS when they posted about bucks peeing on faces/legs etc. RABBITS DON'T DO THIS - but goats sure do! LOL! Buck goats are kinda gross.  Male rabbits don't purposely pee on themselves though. 

The spot you're talking about sounds like hutch burn. It often happens if feces/urine builds up in the corner they use as a bathroom - and also happens to be the favored resting spot for the animal, lol.  

For staining, some people with WHITE animals mix cornstarch and water and rub it into the fur. Once dry, it's supposed to be brushed out and it removes stains... I've never done it and have no idea how well it works or if it would even work on rabbits. 

Honestly, I'd try a bath. Rabbits can to get wet - just be sensible with them. Obviously, don't use freezing cold water, or super hot water.  Though it should be quite warm (their body temp is hotter than ours).


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 14, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> x2! Great advice!  Do you raise cals or NZs?


Nope!  Little guys for me [Polish.)  I'd love to try a meat breed someday, though.  I've also raised silvers.


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Sep 15, 2011)

bunnylovincowgirl said:
			
		

> Nope!  Little guys for me [Polish.)  I'd love to try a meat breed someday, though.  I've also raised silvers.


Ah, just wondered! The first person I heard the cornstarch thing from raised NZs and they seem to use it much more than other breeds (well, other colored breeds ). 
Those little polish guys are so cute! Our market rabbit species chair for 4-H raises polish too.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Sep 15, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> With him being a buck, it's a natural thing for them to pee on themselves. He will start peeing on his face, legs, and anything else that he can pee on. Not sure of what will get that out though.


I just had to giggle at this.

I'm assuming  because of your forum name, that you raise goats? 

BUCK GOATS pee on themselves. BUCK RABBITS DO NOT PEE ON THEMSELVES.  Buck goats are nasty critters most of the year but especially during rut. They pee on their faces, legs, neck adding to their natural musk gland 'perfume' that just drives the ladies wild. Be very, very glad that rabits DON"T do this. 

Buck rabbits do spray and may pee on each other(or you) if there isn't a solid divider between cages.  But otherwise, they are very clean. They CAN get a soiled spot on them if they get urine/poo build up in their cage on floor or wall, and they sit there often cuddled up on/next to it. This is 'hutch burn'.


----------



## Eia (Sep 16, 2011)

Cornstarch and a little water is a miracle cure! It works for me! It also can work on poo as well. To me it's a item everyone needs to have even if it is on  short haired buns. I use it on my Hollands and my American fuzzies. My AFL's when they are kits and getting their longer fur sometime the cece's get imbedded in the fur. I also have a few white footed rabbits as well and when their hocks are a little yellow I cornstarch them the night before a show. Just so they are pearly white.


----------



## dewey (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes rabbits get sprayed by neighboring rabbits & it stains the coat.  It's not uncommon.  Hoping your remedies are able to cleanse the stains.


----------



## bunnylovincowgirl (Sep 18, 2011)

crazyturkeydesigns said:
			
		

> bunnylovincowgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do use it on my colored rabbits.  It's funny sometimes; makes blacks look like blues.  But it brushes out nicely.


----------

